# Any.DO - great to-do list software



## TheHermit (Jan 25, 2013)

Just had to share this - this is a fucking
brilliant free app for to-do list or just recording ideas so you d'ont forget. Works on android or IOS and syncs between them.


----------



## hassan (Jan 25, 2013)

It was ok, found it weird to use at first, only have an option to either today, tomorrow or upcoming. Plus you have to click on the item and set the alert manually. Would also have liked a way to copy and paste an entry without having to type it in again


----------



## editor (Jan 25, 2013)

Used it for a while but switched to Wunderlist.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 26, 2013)

Downloading now. Looks nice, although I'm happy with just using Clear which is very clean in design and use.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 26, 2013)

Had a quick play with this, really like the simple interface but two things stop me using it:


No iPad or OSX version
The annoying splash screen demanding me to login/register every time I load the app up
They fix that and it's a contenter to replace Clear for me, simple design but with a bit more functionality (I don't need an uber Ominitask/Things solution at the moment for personal use)...


----------



## TheHermit (Jan 27, 2013)

hassan said:


> It was ok, found it weird to use at first, only have an option to either today, tomorrow or upcoming


I see your point but this is not a calendar, its exactly what  I want from a task list, quick, easy to use and works on both Nexus 7 and IPhone and syncs tasks between the two.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 28, 2013)

Got in touch with the developer, they said an iPad version is coming soon. No work on a Mac version but an iPad version would seriously make me consider this. Guess I could make do with the Chrome web version for desktop use....


----------



## editor (Jan 28, 2013)

One thing I did like was the Chrome plug in that let me convert emails into tasks.


----------

